
UK Parliament Debates: Leaving the European Union - skilled
https://hansard.parliament.uk/commons/2019-04-01/debates/DAEA92D0-DB85-4370-B65C-2BB2FF6B5AE9/LeavingTheEuropeanUnion
======
skilled
This is an update to a petition that was started 2 weeks ago and has amassed
over 6 million signatures. [1]

[1]:
[https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/241584](https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/241584)

